
Online porn searched by Parliament staff more than 24,000 times - DanBC
https://www.theweek.co.uk/90806/parliamentary-staff-try-to-access-porn-every-nine-minutes
======
random878
I read through this article, plus the ones linked in it, but there's very
little information regarding what is actually blocked.

It's says porn in the title, but there is frequent reference to blocking
'adult content'. In this regard 'adult content' can be a very wide net.
Sometimes blocking things which are not 'adult content' at all...

The Guardian article contains quotes which[1][2] raise my suspicions about the
validity of this issue. I'm not an expert, but surely for such a large amount
of users (plus, what I'd imagine is an easily accessed guest WiFi) the amount
of block access attempts isn't that high?

Aside from that, why should I care that someone looks at (shock! horror!)
'adult content' on their phone? I'm surprised that this puritan attitude to
pornography still persists. I also thought we progressed beyond the whole sex
lives of politicians nonsense too.

[1] "A parliamentary spokesman said of the figures: “All pornographic websites
are blocked by parliament’s computer network. The vast majority of attempts to
access them are not deliberate. The data shows requests to access websites,
not visits to them."

[2] “There are 8,500 computers on the parliamentary network, which are used by
MPs, peers, their staff and staff of both Houses. This data also covers
personal devices used when logged on to parliament’s guest wifi.”

~~~
DanBC
There's a couple of reasons to care about people accessing pornography while
at Westminster.

1) There's a long running problem of absue and harassment at Westminster.
Staff describe abusers viewing porn in front of them, or sending them porn.

2) They're at work, and they're paid from public funds. They're always banging
on about "efficiency" in other workplaces (education, healthcare, law-
enforcement) so the hypocrisy is a bit hard to take.

~~~
frostwhale
I also believe that Parliment outlawed porn / made it more difficult to access
recently.

~~~
random878
Their aim was to make it more difficult for children to access it. Not quite
the same.

These hits could include a grown adult looking at an adult model's pics on
twitter, on their own phone, in their own time.

------
vfulco2
"And you want to be my latex salesman"

